# Glad I found this board



## cokeguy101 (Oct 10, 2009)

New to the board, live in Texas in a small town north west of Fort Worth. I have been smoking meat for 7 years, turkeys, pork ribs, beef ribs, some chicken and of course briskets. I love to cook in general not just smoking and BBQing. I guess beans are my speciality, not sure if that is good or bad. 

Hope this board is better than the one I have been on.


----------



## eman (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the best smoking site on the WWW.
Glad to have ya here. We all love to teach and to learn.
Everyone loves to see pics of your smokes So Q view is a must.
 Again , Welcome to my addiction.


----------



## smokingd (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Cokeguy 

Welcome to the SMF.  I am sure you will find it an awesome place to be. And beans ???  Got a recipe you want to share or even try dutches wicked baked beans.   Enjoy yourself lots of good people here who love to talk and share. We really like the Q-View too


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome. Glad to have you on board with us. Yes, this is the BEST site for smoking meat you will find, filled with the best people too. And yes, beans are a good thing as well. Look forward to seeing some of your posts and your experience you bring to the forum.


----------



## rivet (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.....you're gonna love it here!


----------



## alx (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome.Love eating and growing beans.Sounds like you bring some experience...join in!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 10, 2009)

welcome to SMF,glad u found us & Ya U will like it here.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the family from another Texan, you are gonna love it here


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been over at TXBBQForum.com or something like that, but not real sure about what they got going


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2009)

welcome and yes, there are some great people here!


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 10, 2009)

Aloha,  Glad you could join us.  You'll have fun here.  Don't forget to post Q-views when you can.  Happy smoking:>)


----------



## got14u (Oct 10, 2009)

this place is so full of info it takes awhile to soak in. and alot of good people here also.welcome!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Cokeguy! Looking forward to your input. :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## DanMcG (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the best forum there is on smoking and other things good eating. I'll be looking forward to some good Texas Q-view!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to Disneyland for smoking foodies


----------



## zjaybird (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Cokeguy.  I hope you do find this site better than the others that do exsist.  I have been on those sites and the knowledge here seems to flow more freely and all in all it, it is just a better group of individuals.   Hope you will feel the same after time!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 12, 2009)

*Greetings 'Cokeguy', and Welcome to the 'community'.*

*Enjoy your stay at* *SMF*
*Settle in and have fun.
Any questions, plenty of experts... and make yourself at home.





*


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 12, 2009)

We are having a bday party for my daughter this coming saturday, and something will be on the pit all weekend. I will be sure to take pics, and post my first Qview for you folks.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## blue (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 12, 2009)

to our little off ramp on the information super highway.  Hope you enjoy your stay.  Learn lots and then help to guide other SMF members on their smoking journeys.  This is a great place to perfect your craft with tons of really great folks who honestly want you to succeed.


----------

